# What a honey flow!



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

looks like they ran out of room and filled the space up the shim created. if i used the shim, i think i would try to add a super before i let them get that far. i notch out a hole on the front edge of my inner lid. i then flip the lid over for the winter so the notch is against the outer lid.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I dont get to this yard very often. Once every couple weeks if I am lucky.
I am using them here at home, but I am able to keep raising them as needed.
I need more supers. On one hive up there, I have a full deep with all honey.
It is a 3 deep hive. It is still partially uncapped.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

those are some good pics. wish i needed more supers. i have 42 sitting in storage now. i've had 2 bear attacks in the last three years. 3 yrs ago, out of 22 hives, i ended up with 3 that didn't get hit and 3 that i saved. this year i got hit again, after which i only had 5 hives remaining. caught one swarm, did one cutout, split the cutout, and made 5 nucs. so i'm up to 12. going to try for a few more nucs this month. i might have something to put those empty supers on next year.


----------

